# Planes in Brixton



## Kellett Kid (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello,

Ive lived in brixton only a short time (6 years) compared to some of you on here but have always read the boards. Very good btw. Anyway enough of that. Is it me or have the planes been getting louder the past couple of weeks? Have they switched runways?  Maybe it's me noticing more.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Haven't noticed. Back in day, it use be concorde flying over!


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2011)

It's just when the traffic is high and planes are 'stacking' - we're right over the flightpath for waiting planes. 'Kin annoying too.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 28, 2011)

Personally I love looking at the planes going over. 

I admit the ones that fly into City are rather loud though....


----------



## Janh (Sep 28, 2011)

Kellett Kid said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ive lived in brixton only a short time (6 years) compared to some of you on here but have always read the boards. Very good btw. Anyway enough of that. Is it me or have the planes been getting louder the past couple of weeks? Have they switched runways? Maybe it's me noticing more.



Whatever you did that silenced them... for a while. It hasn't been this quiet since the volcano.


----------



## billythefish (Sep 28, 2011)

The atmospheric conditions affect plane noise too... I guess this high pressure we have at the moment makes them louder. I'd noticed more noise too these last few days. It could also be because my windows are open of course ;-)


----------



## walkssoftly (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello, as a kid, I used to stand in the street counting how often the used to fly overhead, back then it was every two minutes, now it seems a lot less and I believe they switch flight paths evey now and then to.

Btw, has anyone else seen the four engine propeller plane which circles brixton in the morning and evening?


----------



## Janh (Sep 30, 2011)

walkssoftly said:


> ...Btw, has anyone else seen the four engine propeller plane which circles brixton in the morning and evening?



Might be a Dash 7 to and from London City Airport.


----------



## Kellett Kid (Oct 1, 2011)

#planewatch - So far so quiet this Saturday morning. Thanks for the reply's. It's not something I often think about but since the posts it's taking up more of my time *big breath* I wonder what are the numbers for planes in Brixton / London?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

Kellett Kid said:


> #planewatch - So far so quiet this Saturday morning. Thanks for the reply's. It's not something I often think about but since the posts it's taking up more of my time *big breath* I wonder what are the numbers for planes in Brixton / London?



This was a fun site to watch when we had the ash cloud

http://www.flightradar24.com/


----------



## Brix69 (Oct 3, 2011)

Aircraft noise does seem to have got worse recently. When the wind is from the west Heathrow planes pass over from about half past four in the morning with the frequency increasing at six so that there is little break in the plane noise from six in the morning til gone nine at night when the frequency decreases, although planes still come through til gone midnight. When the wind is easterly Heathrow planes land from the other direction, but we end up getting the City airport planes, which were allowed to increase in number last year, and sometimes we also get both Heathrow and City. You can tell whether it's going to be a Heathrow or City airport day from the wind direction on the weather bit of the BBC website. I'm surprised that they're allowed to create 15hrs of noise a day seven days a week but the people in charge of noise complaints are the people who run the airports so it's no surprise that nothing gets done about it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This was a fun site to watch when we had the ash cloud
> 
> http://www.flightradar24.com/


You devil Minnie! I have just spent half an hour on that site. I have also downloaded the Android version to my smartphone. Now I have another time-wasting thing to do. The free smartphone one is a bit basic, only gives the flight number of the plane. They want to sell the pro version. Still, a bit of fun.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This was a fun site to watch when we had the ash cloud
> 
> http://www.flightradar24.com/


Oh that's just brilliant! Goodbye, lunch hour...


----------



## mincepie (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm in West London, not brixton, but i've noticed the flightpaths from Heathrow do change, usually it's quiet where I live,  but some day's the planes go directly overhead (eg this Saturday just gone?)  and seem very loud. Not sure why.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You devil Minnie! I have just spent half an hour on that site. I have also downloaded the Android version to my smartphone. Now I have another time-wasting thing to do. The free smartphone one is a bit basic, only gives the flight number of the plane. They want to sell the pro version. Still, a bit of fun.





Lord Camomile said:


> Oh that's just brilliant! Goodbye, lunch hour...



Addictive innit?


----------



## discplayer (Oct 4, 2011)

mincepie said:


> I'm in West London, not brixton, but i've noticed the flightpaths from Heathrow do change, usually it's quiet where I live, but some day's the planes go directly overhead (eg this Saturday just gone?) and seem very loud. Not sure why.



It depends on the wind direction - they usually approach to land over west London. When they do they (or at least used to) alternate between the airport's two parallel runways, switching runway at 3pm.

I can't remember what the wind was doing on Saturday, but if they were taking off over west London there would probably be more noise and more variation in the route as they often start turning quite soon after take off.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2011)

damn noisy this morning: pretty sure i could hear the planes even while _underwater _in the Lido.

you sure they are not landing on Clapham Common?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2011)

I just don't notice the planes over Brixton at all. Tbf I did spend the first 20 odd years of my life living about 15 miles from Heathrow right under the flight path


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 4, 2011)

I hear planes in friggin' Streatham.


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 4, 2011)

I used to live next to the Winstanley and later on the Peabody Estate in SW11, and they used to fly right over my flats, at even lower altitude than around Brixton. Turning my soundsystem up louder used to do the trick. But the flight paths do vary a fair bit - sometimes they flew more directly over the Junction platforms or like they were trying to land on Battersea Park Road lol 

It was worse when we moved to near Hampton Court Palace though - then they would just circle around for hours at a time, waiting for landing clearance, AND we still got the planes which had just taken off as well.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2020)

Photo feature 
















						The silence of the lockdown – the empty skies over Brixton
					

One of the few benefits of this infernal lockdown has been a massive reduction in the number of flights rumbling over Brixton, especially in the early hours of the morning when we used to be regula…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## spanglechick (May 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Photo feature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a great photo.  Did you line it up  Perfectly like that to take it? Or crop it to be completely vertical?


----------



## Ax^ (May 30, 2020)

Chemtrails over Brixton


----------



## Ax^ (May 30, 2020)

just seen the date of the op


----------



## editor (May 30, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Chemtrails over Brixton


Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> That’s a great photo.  Did you line it up  Perfectly like that to take it? Or crop it to be completely vertical?


Thank you!
It was taken on my phone was I was lying on my back in Brockwell park yesterday - it was going directly overhead, so there was no cropping or rotating needed.


----------



## Ax^ (May 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Don't be ridiculous.





look i had a follow up post but then noticed it was a Zombie thread from 2011


----------

